# Perfecto Mfg?



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone have any idea if the Perfecto Aquarium Mfg. website is going to be back online sometime in this lifetime?

I like to be able to look up tank specifications occasionally but I can't remember the last time their site was actually functional!


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Can't help with Perfecto, but I think a lot of their tanks are pretty much the same size as their AGA counterparts. 
http://www.all-glass.com/products/aquariums/index.html

Or I found this link:
http://www.elmersaquarium.com/h100perfecto_tanks.htm
for perfecto tank sizes

HTH
Walter


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Yep, a good many, but not all, for instance they don't have a 120H that's 5' long like Perfecto does. But, the Elmer's aquarium is a good link. I'll bookmark it.

edit: Excuse me, it's a 120 _Long_ .


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

AGA and Perfecto are not the same size. For general things those can be used but as far as versa lids the sizes are different.

I purchased the Perfecto 75g because they spec the tank 1 inch taller then the AGA.

ThatPetPlace has a good listing of Perfecto aquariums as well. Here is the list for you below.


BTW it probably took them longer to create that fancy "page under contruction" note then it would to copy and paste aquarium sizes and weights.

I think you were right the first time it is a "XH"....extra high!!!

PERFECTO TANKS 
Item # Gallon Size Color Dimensions
F03BX 0302 0261 2 1/2 Black 12x6x8 
F03BX 0302 0262 5 1/2 Black 16x8x10 
F03BX 0302 0263 10 Black 20x10x12 
F03BX 0302 0181 10 Wood Grain 20x10x12 
F03BX 0302 0182 15 Wood Grain 24x12x12 
F03BX 0302 0264 15 Black 24x12x12 
F03BX 0302 0391 16 Black 20x10x19 
F03BX 0302 0183 20 High Wood Grain 24x12x16 
F03BX 0302 0269 20 High Black 24x12x16 
F03BX 0302 0266 20 High Oak 24x12x16 
F03BX 0302 0184 20 Long Wood Grain 30x12x12 
F03BX 0302 0265 20 Long Black 30x12x12 
F03BX 0302 0268 20 Long Oak 30x12x12 
F03BX 0302 0185 29 Wood Grain 30x12x18 
F03BX 0302 0269 29 Black 30x12x18 
F03BX 0302 0270 29 Oak 30x12x18 
F03BX 0302 0186 30 Wood Grain 36x13x16 
F03BX 0302 0272 30 Black 36x13x16 
F03BX 0302 0273 30 Oak 36x13x16 
F03BX 0302 0279 30 XH Oak 24x12x24 
F03BX 0302 0327 40 High Black 36x13x20 
F03BX 0302 0195 55 Wood Grain 48x13x20 
F03BX 0302 0280 55 Black 48x13x20 
F03BX 0302 0281 55 Oak 48x13x20 
F05 0302 0275 65 Oak 36x18x24 
F03BX 0302 0214 75 Wood Grain 48x18x21 
F03BX 0302 0288 75 Black 48x18x21 
F03BX 0302 0289 75 Oak 48x18x21 
F03BX 0302 0276 90 Oak 48x18x24 
F03BX 0302 0277 110 Oak 48x18x30 
F03BX 0302 0397 110 Black 48x18x30 
F03BX 0302 0419 120 Wide Black 48x24x24 
F03BX 0302 0298 120 Wide Oak 48x24x24 
F03BX 0302 0297 120 XH Oak 60x18x26 
F03BX 0302 0296 120 XH Black 60x18x26 
F03BX 0302 0326 125 Black 72x18x22 
F03BX 0302 0290 125 Oak 72x18x22 
F03BX 0302 0278 150 Oak 72x18x28 
F03BX 0302 0303 150 XH Oak 48x24x30 
F03BX 0302 0299 180 Wide Oak 72x24x24 
F03BX 0302 0307 220 XH Oak 72x24x30 
F03BX 0302 0302 265 Oak 85x24x30 



PERFECTO HEXES, BOWFRONTS, & PENTAGONS 
Item # Gallon Size Description 
F03BX 0302 0291 10 Hex Oak 
F03BX 0302 0292 14 Hex Oak 
F03BX 0302 0293 27 Hex Black 
F03BX 0302 0294 27 Hex Oak 
F03BX 0302 0393 60 Hex Oak 
F03BX 0302 0235 28 Black Euro 
F03BX 0302 0286 44 Black Pentagon 
F03BX 0302 0287 44 Oak Pentagon 
F03BX 0302 0309 46 Black Euro 
F03BX 0302 0310 46 Oak Euro 
F03BX 0302 0581 90 Black Surfline 
F03BX 0302 0665 56 Oak Column 
F03BX 0302 0648 56 Black Column 
F03BX 0302 0796 70 Black Corner 
F03BX 0302 0529 80 Oak Euro 
F03BX 0302 0528 80 Black Euro


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

RoseHawke said:


> Anyone have any idea if the Perfecto Aquarium Mfg. website is going to be back online sometime in this lifetime?
> 
> I like to be able to look up tank specifications occasionally but I can't remember the last time their site was actually functional!


I needed some info so I called and followed up with an emailed to them, they were helpful and answered my email promptly. Ends up they are about 20 minutes away....DC


----------

